# tricks for 3 month old....?



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

Lately I've begun teaching my little one tricks, cause
before she just didn't pay attention. So far she knows...
"Sit" & "Shake a Paw" tonight I will teach her to "Wink"
I know my mom will open up her heart to (this scary dog!)


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

Draven has to do a "trick" before we feed him.
He knows: sitz, shake, platz(down), heir(here), look at me and we are still working on Aus (out, for things in mouth.  
Have fun teaching!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

A good one for helping people to warm up to your dog, is to teach your pup to kiss on command. I taught my last boy to do this because he was huge and predominantly black. If I said 'soentjies' (pronounced kind of like soon-cheese, but quickly) he'd start licking my hands/face/whatever's closest to his mouth and drop his ears. He looked much less initmidating, and people would see that he was actually a very sweet and gentle boy.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

at 12 weeks i had my dog on sit down stay paw, other paw fetch and high 5 , depends on your time and patience


----------

